# Making multiple cups of latte



## Talha (Nov 8, 2021)

Hey guys,

I have a Sage DTP and Eureka Mignon Specialita set up I bought few days ago. Often I need to make 5+ cups of latte/cappuccino. It takes me a long time!

Anyone got any tips or tricks to help me make the process as efficient as possible?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

